# SeaStar Steering..can rebuild?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have model HC5358 on our boat and fluid is leaking from the end seal on the ram. We had the seals replaced 3 years ago and we knew we were on borrowed time. 

Can this unit be rebuilt or do I need to buy a new one?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It is easy to reseal if you are at all mechanically inclined... Any Hydraulic repair shop should be able to hook you up with needed o rings and internals by match up once you dissamble it..... or you could drop it off and pick up when ready..........







 
This is one of Many videos showing what to do... After watching this video, I wish i had found annother instead.. It apears he did not properly clean and polish the critical areas of the ram that rub against the new seals and he should be using a wood dowel to push o rings into place rather than a screw driver. 
I like to use lubricant during reassembly to avoid cuts and scratches to internals, not to mention his poor choices of tools to work with in general...... But the idea is still the same. Take your time and it will work out fine........ I always try to take lots of photos of the dissassembly process to reference during the work.........................good luck.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

polar21 said:


> I have model HC5358 on our boat and fluid is leaking from the end seal on the ram. We had the seals replaced 3 years ago and we knew we were on borrowed time.
> 
> Can this unit be rebuilt or do I need to buy a new one?


It can be rebuilt. Should be able to get the kit at west marine.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I just did this job. After all the searching and horror stories, I just dove in and did it. 

If you are mildly mechanically inclined, it is easy. Go slow. Clean everything very well (I used carb cleaner). DO NOT set cleaned parts on a rag or any surface that will impart debris. Any little foreign object can clog the system (I placed cleaned parts on a cookie sheet). 

The whole process took about 2 hrs. I was in no hurry.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here this will give you every bit of information you will need.

Click Here


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

polar21 said:


> I have model HC5358 on our boat and fluid is leaking from the end seal on the ram. We had the seals replaced 3 years ago and we knew we were on borrowed time.
> 
> Can this unit be rebuilt or do I need to buy a new one?


The people who do the factory rebuilds told me this. If is is corroded on the steering rod then replace the rod if possible, if not replace the whole enchalada. Corrosion and seals don't mix. I found my seal kit on amazon by far the cheapest and they also had the entire replacement systems by far the cheapest too.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

f you don't want to do it youeself, Get in touch with Dave at Davlor marine. He did mine and it was very reasonable.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very simple diy job.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will attempt to do the job in the next couple of days.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Oops. Apparently "hydraulic ram" went in one eye and out the other lol. I just rebuilt my steering helm, not the piston. Your job should be much more simple.


----------

